# Do the dead authors really bother you?



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I've seen so many comments spread all over this board about the horrible dead authors we're all stuck with in the screensaver. I've seen these comments so often I almost can't believe it.

I _like_ the pictures. Having them there makes me feel like I'm in their company, the same as I feel when I'm surrounded by their books. But I feel like I must be in the minority. What do you think of the pictures on the screensaver?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Back when Oscar Wilde was part of the selection, he stalked me... They're supposed to rotate in a particular order, but it seemed that no matter who was "supposed" to be up, he'd sneak in... I think he's was bribing the others for extra slots..

Once Oscar was given the boot, Emily took up his nefarious plans.. She seems to pop up when I've fallen asleep with the cover open so that when I open my eyes, the first thing I see is her face..       AAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nope.  don't even notice 'em really.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know- I've never seen them in real life. I jailbroke/hacked my Kindle as soon as I got it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, they do, for some reason. I just really don't like them, and it took me over a year of K2 ownership before taking the plunge and install the SS hack. By that time I had seen each image (which I disliked to start with) a few thousand times   

And well, it's MY kindle, I want it to be appealing to me even when it's sleeping, lol.

Luv, did you get your images back??


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't mind 'em at all...I'm fairly competent with computer stuff, so I believe I could perform the screen saver hack. But I really have never felt a need. I think MOST of them are pretty cool. If anything I'd just want to delete a couple. But seriously, I only see them for a second or two when I wake up my Kindle and a second or two when I put it to sleep after reading. I like them just fine for that. 

Then again, I'm also in the minority of those who actually LIKE the web browser


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I like them. And I miss Oscar


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have nothing against the dead authors themselves, in fact, some are favorites of mine. I just don't like the likenesses of some of them. Harriet Beecher Stowe looks really scary, Jane Austen looks dorky (and I LOVE her books), and Emily Dickinson's eyes are the stuff nightmares are made of. (Pardon the preposition at the end of my sentence.)  On the other hand, the photos that I was using when I had the hack in place were gorgeous and relaxed me when I looked at them. 

I realize that the screensavers aren't a big deal in the grand scheme of things, but I love for my Kindle to reflect my love of reading and of things that let me escape to that serene corner of my mind. The combination of my beautiful Oberon cover, my gorgeous DecalGirl skin, and my favorite screensavers is a combination that expresses who I am and what I find aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I mildly like most of 'em, but seldom really notice them usually.  I'm astounded by the hostile feelings they evoke in some.


----------



## MelissaM (Jan 22, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I mildly like most of 'em, but seldom really notice them usually. I'm astounded by the hostile feelings they evoke in some.


*I agree!*


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I mildly like most of 'em, but seldom really notice them usually. I'm astounded by the hostile feelings they evoke in some.


I don't consider my feelings to be hostile, but I do wish that Amazon would realize that having the screensavers of our choice makes us feel as if our personalization of our beloved Kindles is complete. For many, a Kindle is nothing more than a cool way to read e-books. For others of us, our Kindles have become an extension of who we are at heart. I guess the differences of opinion on this subject are reflected by the fact that some people love naked Kindles (no skin, maybe no cover) and others find a way to "dress up" their Kindles through the use of skins and covers. It would follow, then, that many of us would love to have images to which we are drawn serve as screensavers. I really don't consider the opposition to the provided screensavers to be hostile at all. Just my five cents (inflation, you know).


----------



## IdaCrue (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't care about the dead authors screen savers, but I would like to see the cover of the book I am reading as an alternative.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I never bother to look at them. I don't understand what all the fuss is about. Seriously.  

Mike


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I like them and the other non author images as well.

I loaned my K2 to my doctor for a year and he really liked them he said (and I hadn't asked).


----------



## Kikuri (Dec 29, 2010)

Couldn't stand the dead authors. ; ;


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

How about the constellations and the page from the Latin bible? Anybody like those?

I love 'em. They make me feel like a medieval scholar. (Which is a _good_ feeling, for me


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just really like my own pictures so much better. It's not that I HATE the dead authors, but I do dislike a few of them, but since I have the ability to make ones I like, why shouldn't I be able to?

I do like quite a few of the SS that are not of the dead authors.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

IdaCrue said:


> I don't care about the dead authors screen savers, but I would like to see the cover of the book I am reading as an alternative.


That's a great idea!


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I miss Oscar too! 

I don't particularly like them, but it's also hard for me to care. I did end up jailbreaking mine for screensavers, but half just to find awesome ones to show off the gorgeous Kindle display to friends.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

musclehead said:


> How about the constellations and the page from the Latin bible? Anybody like those?
> 
> I love 'em. They make me feel like a medieval scholar. (Which is a _good_ feeling, for me


I like the screensavers that aren't Emily, Jane, and Harriet. I. too, love to feel like a medieval scholar.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope. I don't spend much time with them. Open the pretty Oberon cover, open my books, close the cover. However, I do smile whenever the Audubon birds greet me. That one is my favorite and I could use some more like it. The book cover idea is good, too, but I have Kindle for book content not screensavers.


----------



## donnajo (Feb 2, 2011)

Most of them I either like or don't mind. A couple of 'em I sometimes wakeup/put back to sleep just to get rid of. But it's not enough to make me jb/hack my beloved Kindle. I'm just not that brave...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm tired of the same screensavers day after day after . . .  Too bad Amazon doesn't change out the screensavers with each new update, just to keep things more interesting.  I did the SS hack on my K2, and the added personalization was fun.  Decided not to hack my K3.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

mayfire said:


> Nope. I don't spend much time with them. Open the pretty Oberon cover, open my books, close the cover. However, I do smile whenever the Audubon birds greet me. That one is my favorite and I could use some more like it. The book cover idea is good, too, but I have Kindle for book content not screensavers.


I totally agree!! I'll never forget how excited I was to see each new screen saver when I first got my K1 over two years ago. And, I still enjoy them.... Would I like to have the screensavers more personalized and of my own choosing?? Maybe. But they're on my screen for such a short time after I open my Oberon cover that it isn't of major importance to me. I just want to get to my books and begin reading.....


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't mind them, but I like my own ss so very much.

And Harriet Beecher Stowe so badly needs a scotch that it would make me feel kind of sad for her....


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

The pictures are okay, but thanks to the movie _The Others_, Emily Dickinson's started freaking me out.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

None of the Kindle screen savers--dead authors or otherwise--bother me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Couldn't care less as I don't pay much attention to it.  I pick it up and instantly wake it up.  I put it to sleep when done reading and instantly shut the cover and put it on the night stand or back in my briefcase if I have it on a trip etc.

Hell, my pcs just have the default windows xp screen saver on.  I've just never cared much about that kind of stuff.  I usually put up a desktop background image on the PC though (or my cell phone) as those are visible a lot more often than a screen saver.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't like Emily Dickenson because in negative its very creepy. The rest of them, I don't really care. If I could put on my own pictures I'm not sure I'd bother. If I was to put a hack on it'd be for something much more useful in my eyes than changing pictures that are irrelevant to me.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

The only one I don't like seeing is the weird one with all the fish. But since I never really even look at the SS in the first place I'm not bothered by it.

I don't really understand why Amazon doesn't want people putting on their own SS though. I'm sure they have their reasons


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I like them, always have. I miss Oscar, I thought I was the only one. He looked so jolly. At this point though I don't even notice them anymore as I flip the switch before I open my cover. By the time I look at the Kindle, its already awake. And I never put it to sleep, I let it just go to sleep whenever. By that time the cover is closed again. 

I just want to read, not stare at my kindle while its sleeping  

I really liked how the pictures show up on the K3 compared to my K1. Wish Oscar was still there though. 

I always wonder, what would they think about ereaders.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

No biggie either way.

I would like a "no screensavers" option however.  Plain white or black would be just fine.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hercules and Dickinson bothered me... the others I was pretty neutral about; but, I love, LOVE having my own choice.  When I open the cover and see something meaningful to me, I smile.  When I see the "dead ones" on Mr. 007's Kindle I think, "Oh yuck... that's why I changed."

I can see why Amazon wouldn't want to support custom screensavers, but I don't see why they'd want to sabotage them, either.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm fine with them except Emily who I find creepy looking.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> The only one I don't like seeing is the weird one with all the fish. But since I never really even look at the SS in the first place I'm not bothered by it.


The first time I saw this screensaver, I had fallen asleep with the Kindle still laying in front of me on the bed. I woke up, and in my half awake state, the fish looked spiky, distorted and a little sinister. It creeped me out, but now I'm okay with it.

Otherwise, really, I don't mind the screen savers. They're usually hiding behind my cover until I switch the Kindle on, anyway.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Put me in the hostile feelings category.  I loathe those pics.  The non people ones are fine.  But I haven't seen any of them in months, because I hacked my K2 eons ago and have kept it that way ever since.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

They don't matter that much to me.  I put custom ones  on my K2 -  with the hack- but I looked  at them so seldom -  I decided not to bother on my  K3.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't like them. Some are especially ugly (Emily Dickinson, I'm talking about you). I read my Kindle a lot in public, especially to and from work and I used to be hugely embarrassed if anyone saw some of those pics in case they thought I _chose_ to have them there.


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Eventually I could scarcely bear to open my Kindle in case Emily was there. She would always silently reproach me for my lack of literary taste, but the final straw came when she actually attempted to read me one of her execrable pieces of doggerel using the text-to-speech function. 

If I should die, 
And you should live, 
And time should gurgle on, 
And morn should beam, 
And noon should burn, 
As it has usual done; 
If birds should build as early, 
And bees as bustling go,-- 


Hacking was too good for her.


----------



## RGSG99 (Feb 11, 2011)

I detest them and I cannot wait for the jailbreak/ss hack for 3.1 so I can get rid of them!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't hate them, but wanted to have my own pictures on there. So I hacked and added covers of books I've loved, a picture from our lack property, pictures of my grandson, etc.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

i dont spend  much time staring at my screen saver so its no big deal to me..Since e-ink isnt prone to burn in I have always wondered why they are there to begin with..seems pointless


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I mildly like most of 'em, but seldom really notice them usually. I'm astounded by the hostile feelings they evoke in some.


  I agree with you.

They are no big deal for me. They are there until I turn my K3 on, they are not something for me to stress over. It's in a cover so I don't see them much anyway.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I always wonder, what would they think about ereaders.


No kidding! I wish I could ask them.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I never even notice them.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

RGSG99 said:


> I detest them and I cannot wait for the jailbreak/ss hack for 3.1 so I can get rid of them!


Stupid question: did they disable the jailbreak? I must have installed mine before a software update, since it still works?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't mind them. But they aren't authors that I would choose to display pictures of. Give me a choice of pictures, rather than who someone else thinks I should have.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Stupid question: did they disable the jailbreak? I must have installed mine before a software update, since it still works?


Not a stupid question at all. Apparently, the jailbreak and hacks aren't disabled in 3.1, as they can still be used. The problem seems to be that the jailbreak and the hacks can't be uninstalled if you are running them on 3.1. I don't know that everyone considers it a problem, but some are concerned that their warranties might not be honored if their Kindles have the jailbreak and hacks on them.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes.  I find them insanely annoying.  Not to mention I've had folks make assumptions about what I'm reading based on them.  And I find assumptions annoying as well.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Not a stupid question at all. Apparently, the jailbreak and hacks aren't disabled in 3.1, as they can still be used. The problem seems to be that the jailbreak and the hacks can't be uninstalled if you are running them on 3.1. I don't know that everyone considers it a problem, but some are concerned that their warranties might not be honored if their Kindles have the jailbreak and hacks on them.


The jailbreak is disabled in 3.1 thats why you can't uninstall anything because it no longer thinks the hack files are valid updates.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

They don't bother me, but I wish they included Vonnegut.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in the camp with people who close the cover and don't see the screensavers very much. I don't understand people who hate the pictures, though. On the other hand, Amazon should realize that letting people put in their own pictures would be an easy feature to add, and would attract even more customers.


----------



## Lyiar (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes.  And it's not so much that they are "dead."  Those portraits are just creepy.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I don't like them. Some are especially ugly (Emily Dickinson, I'm talking about you). I read my Kindle a lot in public, especially to and from work and I used to be hugely embarrassed if anyone saw some of those pics in case they thought I _chose_ to have them there.


What's the point of worrying what other's (who you don't know) think?

Put your own pictures of your family, kids etc. on there and you'll get a  from people like me who find it tacky when people plaster pictures of their family everywhere and go around showing them to people etc. Put something from some other hobby (favorite movies etc.) and people who don't like that will  and so on.

Fine not to like the dead authors and want something else. But seems silly to worry about what others think about your screen savers.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm in the "I don't care" group.  I pay so little attention to them that they're a total non-issue.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't mind any of them except the fish.  I have a phobia of snakes, and the eel is just too "snake-y" looking for my taste.  When that one comes on, I wake my Kindle up again and then put it back to sleep so I can cycle to a different pic.


----------



## RGSG99 (Feb 11, 2011)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Stupid question: did they disable the jailbreak? I must have installed mine before a software update, since it still works?


I accidentally updated to 3.1 and since there is no jailbreak/ss hack compatible, I have to wait.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't really care (although I admit to refreshing the sleep screen when I see Emily Dickinson appear... I'm scared she's going to try to eat my brains   ).  

BUT, I think it would be nice to have the option to add my own pictures--without needing to jailbreak/hack... there were several skins that I really liked but dismissed because the front piece needed to have an accompanying wallpaper for the image to be complete/make sense.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> On the other hand, Amazon should realize that letting people put in their own pictures would be an easy feature to add, and would attract even more customers.


You think people wouldn't buy the Kindle because they couldn't change the pictures?

Mike


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I shouldn't care, but I do. I always feel the need to customize my gadgets. They have to be MINE. So, I replaced Amazon's dead authors with MY (mostly) dead authors, authors who mean something to me. And I do give each a glance of appreciation whenever they appear.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in the don't care group as well.  The only reason I did the screen savers hack was to put contact information on the screen for my son before he took his to school with him.


----------



## Pierrep99 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't really care, if anything it's a good thing to remember past authors. I can't believe some would actually be bothered because they are dead. I've never heard anyone complaining of having too many dead Presidents in their wallets?  What's the difference they are dead too?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Pierrep99 said:


> I don't really care, if anything it's a good thing to remember past authors. I can't believe some would actually be bothered because they are dead. I've never heard anyone complaining of having too many dead Presidents in their wallets? What's the difference they are dead too?


It really doesn't have anything to do with the fact that the authors are dead (as far as I'm concerned, anyway). It's just that the portraits of some of the authors are creepy. I LOVE classic authors, but I don't necessarily want these creepy portraits showing when my Kindle is asleep. We just call them "creepy dead authors" because the portraits of some of them are really odd. (Have you looked at Emily Dickinson's eyes? Yikes!)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And if you watch the screensaver of those dead authors as it goes away, a few of them look rather ghoul-ish just before disappearing.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

IdaCrue said:


> I don't care about the dead authors screen savers, but I would like to see the cover of the book I am reading as an alternative.


That would be brilliant...why haven't they done that? It would be just like you closed your book.
I didn't even know I wanted that but now I really want that


----------



## Pierrep99 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know, maybe it's just the era they were in that some take their look as creepy. I'm cool with the screensavers.  I dig the Charlotte Bronte, nothing creepy there.  Looks like she was a pretty lady.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

They don't bother me I enjoy all of the authors and I don't ever look at them for long.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

At this moment the poll results are:

I like them.18 (16.4%)I do not like them.38 (34.5%)I don't care.54 (49.1%)

I'm not surprised I'm in the minority liking the pictures. I'm pretty surprised that most people don't care. I thought hatred of the pictures was near universal.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't mind them too much, but why look at them when I can look at a picture of a boat floating in crystal clear water or a wall of books that reminds me that, "A book store is just a genteel Black Hole that knows hoe to read." (Terry Pratchett, Guards, Guards).  It's like, why drive a Chevy when you can drive a Porsche - there's absolutely nothing wrong with a Chevy or with driving one, but ...


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I don't care.

The only one I don't like is Harriet Beecher Stowe. My Kindle got stuck on her when the screen cracked. I will not leave it on her, I think it's bad luck.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If I remember the picture correctly, maybe that's why the screen cracked  ;>)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

musclehead said:


> At this moment the poll results are:
> 
> I like them.18 (16.4%)I do not like them.38 (34.5%)I don't care.54 (49.1%)
> 
> I'm not surprised I'm in the minority liking the pictures. I'm pretty surprised that most people don't care. I thought hatred of the pictures was near universal.


No. . .it's just that those who don't like them tend to be more vocal than those who don't care. . . . .


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Put me in the "I loathe them" category.

And I especially hate that picture of Ralph with that super-creepy giant hand reaching out of my kindle to grab me.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

jmiked said:


> You think people wouldn't buy the Kindle because they couldn't change the pictures?
> 
> Mike


Maybe some won't. I never worry to much about cosmetic stuff, as long as the gadget works, but I've seen a lot of posts here about the appearance of Kindles and color coordinating them with covers or other stuff that I never considered important. I am also surprised that so many people seem to find so many things creepy that seem quite ordinary to me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Maybe some won't. I never worry to much about cosmetic stuff, as long as the gadget works, but I've seen a lot of posts here about the appearance of Kindles and color coordinating them with covers or other stuff that I never considered important. I am also surprised that so many people seem to find so many things creepy that seem quite ordinary to me.


I can't imagine someone who wants a Kindle not getting it because of the included screensavers. As for your disinterest in covers and "other stuff," there's certainly nothing wrong with that. There's nothing wrong with those of us who want nice looking covers, skins, etc., either. I consider a good cover and a skin to add another level of protection for my wonderful Kindle. The common thread for most of us is that we love to read, and using our Kindles is our favorite way to access our reading material. Would I still love my Kindle if I didn't have a cover, skin, and my own screensavers? Of course I would, and I daresay that I'm in the majority here.

Maybe the dead authors seem especially creepy because we now know what it's like to get to have screensavers that we love. Had I not put my own screensavers on my Kindles, I'd have just shuddered at Emily Dickinson's hollow eyes and would have gone on. Now, I know that there are gorgeous photos in a file on my computer just waiting to be able to make an appearance on my Kindle 3.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

"Do the dead authors really bother you?"

Boy, do they ever. Each night as I'm just dropping off to sleep, I am awakened by those pesky dead authors rapping, tapping at my window, scratching at the panes, whispering "Read my books, reeeaad myy booooks!"

I use earplugs, and that works to a certain extent, but the neighbors (non-readers) are beginning to complain.

Mike


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if there was no screen saver, but the dead authors are good.  Amazon could have easily pushed living authors whose books they sell; it is admirable they are mostly publicizing authors whose works are free.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't like the author screensavers. I also dont feel like hacking the Kindle, so I tolerate them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PhillyGuy said:


> I wouldn't mind if there was no screen saver, but the dead authors are good. Amazon could have easily pushed living authors whose books they sell; it is admirable they are mostly publicizing authors whose works are free.


I think -- mind you I don't really _know_ anything -- that they simply chose images in the public domain so there would be no question of having to obtain permission or pay royalties for their use. I would think living authors could require payment for use of their likenesses.

OTOH, Amazon could turn the sleep pictures into advertising space where an author or publisher pays Amazon to include a cover for their book or picture of them. . . .so. . . .it could be worse. 

(Thinking I probably should not have written that out for anyone to see: Note to Amazon -- Ads as sleep pictures is NOT a good idea!  )

But a GOOD idea is: figure a way that covers of books purchased can be the sleep pictures.

Overall, I have no problem with the pictures they've chosen. No, they're not all great works of art. Oh well. I don't really spend much time looking at them and I'm not the sort to get 'creeped out' by certain images (Except the Burger King King ). Some I actually kind of like. Now, if Amazon distributed and supported a way to easily customize them, I might do it, but I'm just not interested in a 'hack' or 'jailbreak' or anything like that.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

ice-9 said:


> They don't bother me, but I wish they included Vonnegut.


Correction: They didn't bother me at all until reading this thread. Then Emily Dickinson appeared when I shut it down last night, after reading Silence of the Lambs. I had never really examined the screensavers before, but now I am creeped out. Gee, thanks guys.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Would I still love my Kindle if I didn't have a cover, skin, and my own screensavers? Of course I would,


I am certain you would. 

It is fascinating however that so many are driven to dress up their reading computer, to name it and to obsess over what it displays when it is not in use. Most things we simply use; others, heavily personalize. Ours is an intriguing culture.


----------



## Christine (Feb 18, 2011)

I like them all, except for Emily. She scares the bejeezus outta me because she looks identical to my dentist.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Elk said:


> It is fascinating however that so many are driven to dress up their reading computer, to name it and to obsess over what it displays when it is not in use. Most things we simply use; others, heavily personalize. Ours is an intriguing culture.


Well I think someone else early in the thread nailed it when they said that some (like me) just view it as a gadget to read on, and others are obsessed with them and view them as an extension of themselves.

Mine seldom leaves the nightstand unless I'm traveling out of town. It's just something I read on to me. Other people are reading hours and hours a day and taking it with them everywhere they go etc., so I could see why they'd be more into customizing it and making it "theirs."


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Well I think someone else early in the thread nailed it when they said that some (like me) just view it as a gadget to read on, and others are obsessed with them and view them as an extension of themselves.


Exactly.

Your theory that those that carry a Kindle with them all the time tend to personalize is good, but I bet there are many that leave their Kindle at home that heavily personalize.

Curiosity: Do you personalize your PC with a chosen desktop, screensaver, color schemes, etc.? My guess is that you don't.

(I love computers but never personalize. I turn the sounds off, disable the screensaver or change it to a blank screen, change the desktop to a non-offending solid color. If anything, I de-personalize it.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I put a desktop background on it since I look at that a lot.  Haven't changed any sounds, themes etc.  Still on the default screen saver.

My cell phone I put pics I've taken as the front and inside screen wallpapers as I see those a lot as well.  Kindle screens savers I couldn't care less about as I pay little attention to them.  Same with a case--I wouldn't pay for a fancy Oberson case etc.  Just bought a plain, black M-Edge Go case for protection and to make it easier to hold as I find the K3 to thin and small to hold comfortably without a case.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Makes sense.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Ugh - the thought of advertisements is a big negative. I would really like to see my book covers. I've been a Kindle-only reader for a couple of years & one of the few things I miss is the book covers.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

musclehead said:


> I've seen so many comments spread all over this board about the horrible dead authors we're all stuck with in the screensaver. I've seen these comments so often I almost can't believe it.
> 
> I _like_ the pictures. Having them there makes me feel like I'm in their company, the same as I feel when I'm surrounded by their books. But I feel like I must be in the minority. What do you think of the pictures on the screensaver?


You know, I too don't see the big deal. I got m y Kindle to read books, not look at pictures. I couldn't care less what is there when I open my cover - it's gone in a flash when I flip to my book!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ReneAZ said:


> You know, I too don't see the big deal. I got m y Kindle to read books, not look at pictures. I couldn't care less what is there when I open my cover - it's gone in a flash when I flip to my book!


My guess is that nearly ALL of us bought our Kindles to read books, rather than look at pictures. What's wrong with wanting our entire Kindle experience to be pleasing to us? I don't always close the cover on my Kindle before it goes into sleep mode, and I have had some exquisite photos that I've used as screensavers. I'd much prefer to have something pleasing and relaxing displayed on my Kindle's sleep screen rather than Emily Dickinson's scary eyes, Harriet Beecher Stowe's visage (which reminds me of the witch in "Hansel and Gretel"), or my beloved Jane Austen looking just plain dorky. (Please don't take offense, ReneAZ, as none is intended. It's just that there have been several comments from people who have said that they bought their Kindles to read. Who among us didn't?) This entire discussion is an example of what makes life interesting. To each his own, I say.


----------



## Larry45 (Feb 7, 2011)

The dead author pics don't bother me; I just don't like them.  And I think the reason I don't like them is that I have no control over them.  I get that ghostly pic of Emily Dickinson whether I want it or not.  But in the end it's no big deal, as I look at it for maybe a second when I wake it up, and another second when I put it back to sleep.  If looking at that dead author for a couple of seconds is the worst thing that happens to me today, then I'll have had a pretty darned good day...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Larry45 said:


> The dead author pics don't bother me; I just don't like them. And I think the reason I don't like them is that I have no control over them. I get that ghostly pic of Emily Dickinson whether I want it or not. But in the end it's no big deal, as I look at it for maybe a second when I wake it up, and another second when I put it back to sleep. If looking at that dead author for a couple of seconds is the worst thing that happens to me today, then I'll have had a pretty darned good day...


How true!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't really care, I don't sit and stare at my kindles screen saver so it's a non issue for me.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Emily is kind of hot.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

NightGoat said:


> I think Emily is kind of hot.


Lol! To each his own. 

Yikes.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> I don't really care, I don't sit and stare at my kindles screen saver so it's a non issue for me.


I don't sit and stare at mine, either, but it's an issue for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My cat sits and stares at _me_. He is doing it right now actually.

Talk about creepy 

On topic . I am kind of baffled though what their reasons are for not giving the choice to those that want it. I assume all those that are commenting have emailed Amazon about it at one point or another so they would know about it? 
Is it just not big enough of a number as a whole that really care enough to request that it gets put on the backburner?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I mildly like most of 'em, but seldom really notice them usually. I'm astounded by the hostile feelings they evoke in some.


This perfectly describes how I feel about them, too.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> My guess is that nearly ALL of us bought our Kindles to read books, rather than look at pictures. What's wrong with wanting our entire Kindle experience to be pleasing to us? I don't always close the cover on my Kindle before it goes into sleep mode, and I have had some exquisite photos that I've used as screensavers.


Exactly. And I would like to point out that MANY people are particular about which edition of a paper book they are purchasing, based on the cover art. Just last week I bought not one, but TWO paper books, just because of the gorgeous cover art. (Yeah, I'll read them too, eventually... )

So for me, wanting my own sleep pictures, is no different than wanting x-edition of a book over y-edition, just for the cover, even though the content is identical.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I found a worse potential picture.. dagguerotypes of Henry David Thoreau at various ages..  kinda of scary.  Ads would be horrible.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I travel and read in public quite a bit and I notice what others are reading.  As an avid "people-watcher", I form charcter opiions from observation and the cover of a book influences that...a gory goth cover vs an intertwined couple cover vs landscape cover conjures up different personality types.

The sleep images that came with the Kindle were an embarrassment to me to the point that I would keep the device from sleeping or cover it.  I was also reluctant to show off my Kindle  (which I believe is one of our generations greatest technical advances).

I really did not want to "hack" my Kindle, but I used the jailbreak routine, did NOT download the latest software version update and added a few images (nautical and nature) of my own that are pleasing to me.  The Kindle High Contrast E Ink Pearl Screen gives a beautiful rendering to black & white photos,

Maybe it is silly, but it really does make a difference to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NapCat said:


> Maybe it is silly, but it really does make a difference to me.


If it makes a difference to you, it's not silly for you.

It doesn't make a difference to me, so it would be silly for me.

To each, his own. . . . . . .


----------



## Robert Bruner (Dec 26, 2010)

What I would like to know is if the Kindle even needs a screen saver. The only reason reason I haven't left that morbid stuff permanently deactivated is out of a concern for burning the screen....but I'm thinking that may not be an issue with Kindle. Anyone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert Bruner said:


> What I would like to know is if the Kindle even needs a screen saver. The only reason reason I haven't left that morbid stuff permanently deactivated is out of a concern for burning the screen....but I'm thinking that may not be an issue with Kindle. Anyone?


"Screensaver" is a misnomer. I usually refer to them as "sleep pictures". . .because they're the pictures that show up when the Kindle is 'asleep'. When asleep, the keyboard is locked. Alternatively, you can turn it all the way off, in which case the screen will be blank, but that's not really needed and it takes longer to start up from 'off' than it does to wake from 'sleep'.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I love them!  Even though I have no idea what some of the pics are about, I like them and they make me feel erudite even while I'm reading my J.D. Robb and other trashy stuff.


----------



## saint_moi (Feb 19, 2011)

how to delete those "screensavers" ? 

thnx


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

saint_moi said:


> how to delete those "screensavers" ?
> 
> thnx


You have to jailbreak and hack your Kindle to do so. This site has excellent instructions for the process:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37424/jailbreak-your-kindle-for-dead-simple-screensaver-customization/

I feel like I should bookmark that site, considering how often I end up passing it on to people.


----------



## FarcicalFiend (Dec 26, 2010)

My comment is this - I don't have a problem with the dead authors on the screen. But it would have been EASY for Amazon to give us a way to customize them/remove unwanted ones legitimately without having to jailbreak. I hate it when companies limit the customization of their products - same reason I originally went PC over Mac - I could control my hardware selection to a much greater degree.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I personally don't mind them.  I don't even notice them half the time and I have my Kindle with an open cover half the time too.  I only concentrate on the sleep on/off switch.  When I first got my K1/KK "Emily D." did bother me to the point I kept my original cover closed..but not so much now.

I like to personalized stuff here and there, like anyone.  However it seems to me a bigger hassle to jailbreak my Kindle and then re-hack it after each update.  It just wasn't worth it to me.  If Amazon does let us easily have our own SS than that's nice, but it's not an important feature for me.  I'm not too sure about the using the book cover of the book that I'm currently reading as I love that no one can tell what I'm reading.  I don't mind if people come and ask me, but not for all to see...especially since some covers are a bit weird and doesn't give a fair representation of the book.

Tris


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't mind the dead authors at all, but I do miss some of the K1 images that didn't make the upgrades, particularly the Egyptian one. I do wish amazon would add (but not take away!) to the screensaver library from time to time when they do the updates.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

MelissaM said:


> *I agree!*


I didn't much care for them in the beginning but they don't bother me now. Some of the pictures are not very flattering, but I guess they don't mind now.

I'm going to try the hack soon and add some new ones just to make it more contemporary.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

They are OK, but wish there was an easy way to put up my own.

Lambert


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

No, they are dead.

There are some living people however . . .

Scott


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe it's superficial, but a huge part of the reading experience for me was always the cover art.  I actually like beautiful covers.  So, yea, the DA's weren't so fun.  I knew that I was giving up the luxury of glossy beautiful covers when I moved to the Kindle...but it still something I missed.  On occasion I was the Kindle owner who would still go to the bookstore, Kindle in hand, that would look at the covers and read the back before looking to see if they were available.  

I am NOT very computer savvy, but my husband ended up installing my SS hack.  I gave him a long list of my favorite books and he found the corresponding covers.  After a few hiccups getting the thing up and running, I now have the best of both worlds!  My favorite covers surprise me when it's "their turn" to pop up and I love that I again get to appreciate how awesome they are (even in grey scale).  

So, no, the DA's don't drive me crazy...but I honestly prefer to further adapt the Kindle to meet my personal needs.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> Maybe it's superficial, but a huge part of the reading experience for me was always the cover art. I actually like beautiful covers.


That's weird. This is the reason I _like_ the Kindle screen savers. They're like cover art, only they're not covers. They're just art. Every one of them tells some little story, even the ones that aren't dead authors.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't spend much time looking at the dead authors, so it isn't a big deal to me. While most of them don't wow me, several of the screensavers are beautifully done. I voted "I like them," but it would be _very_ nice to have the option to install our own screensavers without having to hack the Kindle!


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

A scary thought, Luvmy4brats.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I had left my Kindle on the end of the bed, cover open. As I was getting dressed this morning I was standing there in nothing but black socks... I happened to look down and locked eyes with John Steinbeck. 

It was a little awkward.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> I had left my Kindle on the end of the bed, cover open. As I was getting dressed this morning I was standing there in nothing but black socks... I happened to look down and locked eyes with John Steinbeck.
> 
> It was a little awkward.


For him or you?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Emily Dickinson finally came up today. That's the one that gets the most comments, so I took a close look at her. The picture is a drawing, like the others, but it's not as well drawn as the others. I don't know where Amazon got it. There is only one known picture of Emily as an adult, and she is wearing a completely different outfit in it, so that can't be the one the drawing is based on.

In the drawing on Kindle, her left eye seems larger than the right, and it doesn't have a reflection in the pupil. That's why it seems "dead" to people. I have drawn portraits, and the little reflection in the eye makes a big difference in bringing the person to life. This drawing also seems flat. I do see why people don't like it.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

ff2 said:


> For him or you?


Well, I was the one who looked away first.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

FarcicalFiend said:


> My comment is this - I don't have a problem with the dead authors on the screen. But it would have been EASY for Amazon to give us a way to customize them/remove unwanted ones legitimately without having to jailbreak.


*Totally agree.* I can live with dead authors, but don't like waking up my K3 and losing a favorite till it shows up again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sandpiper? have you ever flipped through to find a favorite to leave on until your next reading session?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Sandpiper? have you ever flipped through to find a favorite to leave on until your next reading session?


No, would think that would be excess wear on Kindle. I don't dislike any enough to do that, but sad when a favorite is temporarily gone.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> No, would think that would be excess wear on Kindle. I don't dislike any enough to do that, but sad when a favorite is temporarily gone.


See, I'm too obsessive compulsive to just leave it on something I don't like. That's why I went ahead and jailbroke mine when I got it- I can put whatever I want on it and it will automatically be something that I like when I put it to sleep. Much better for my nerves and my poor Kindle.


----------

